# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Andromaqi Gjergji

## Albo

INTERVISTA/ Akademikja, studiuesja, Andromaqi Gjergji vë alarmin se vlerat tona etnologjike po mbulohen nga terri dhe harresa

*Ju rrëfej Akademinë e Shkencave nën diktaturë, kur vlerësohej puna*

Albert ZHOLI

Një grua e qetë, e qeshur, fisnike. Edhe pse i ka kaluar të 80-at, ajo se ka lënë ende penën dhe librin. Fill pas përfundimit të studimeve punësohet në Institutin e Studimeve Albanologjike. Pas asaj dite ajo sështë shkëputur kurrë nga ky Institucion i rëndësishëm i shkencës shqiptare që më vonë mori emrin aq të bukur Akademia e Shkencave. Për afro 5 dekada ajo ka shkelur gjithë Shqipërinë, duke vjelur folklorin e pasur shqiptar. Sipas saj, diktatura komuniste kishte shumë gabime në drejtim, por që i dhe hapësirën e nevojshme punimeve shkencore.

Kur jeni njohur me Profesor Budën?

Unë Aleks Budën e kam njohur shumë vjet përpara kur sapo kisha mbaruar shkollën e lartë dhe erdha në punë në fushën e studimeve shkencore.

Pasi mbaruat për histori u caktuat me punë pranë Institutit të Shkencave?

Po. Unë i mbarova studimet për histori. Fill pas shkollës (me rezultate të larta) u caktova për studime në fushën e Etnologjisë ose kulturës popullore . Pikërisht në këtë kohë, hapej si sektor i ri më vete. Nën drejtimin e Aleks Budës, i cili ishte shefi i sektorit puna eci për vite të tëra shumë mirë.

Kur u themelua Akademia e Shkencave?

Disa vite më vonë. Ishte viti 1972 kur kaluam nga Institut i Studimeve Shkencore në Akademinë e Shkencave. Domethënë kalojmë nga një institute i shkencave në një nivel shumë më të lartë dhe me një personel shumë të zgjeruar dhe me disa sektorë që hapeshin për hulumtime të reja. Unë kam punuar për të gjithë kohën deri në moshën e pensionit në të njëjtin seksion shkencor atë të Etnologjisë të Akademisë. Vazhdoj, edhe sot në këtë moshë të punoj në këtë fushë. 

Ku synonte puna e Akademisë në ato vite?

Në të gjithë këto vite unë mund të them se një nga synimet kryesore (krahas studimeve etnologjike në gjithë gjeografinë e vendit) ishte që të shtinim numrin e punonjësve të rinj që të bëheshin specialistë të ardhshëm. Në këtë drejtim veçohet puna e Aleks Budës. Ai gjithmonë e më shumë e hartonte dhe e parashtronte historinë e Shqipërisë si një detyrë imediate për të shtrirë gërmimet në fushat e pashfrytëzuara.

Si ndaheshin detyrat?

Historianët në përgjithësi merreshin me arkivat si brenda dhe jashtë shtetit me leximin e autorëve që kishin shkruar për Shqipërinë etj. Kurse tendenca ishte që të futej edhe mundësia e shfrytëzimit e materialeve të reja të pa trajtuara. Kështu filluan ekspeditat për mbledhje materiali. Për të zbuluar karakteristikat e kulturës popullore mundësisht në të gjithë zonat e mbarë vendit që mund të dilte një pasqyrim sa më i plotë. Të punoje me Aleksin ishte një kënaqësi dhe një instruktim i vërtetë sepse kishte aftësinë që tu hapte horizonte në punë veçanërisht shkencëtarëve të rinj. Kur punoje me të e ndjenje veten si me fletë, pasi diskutonte shumë pastër. Qe shumë i kujdesshëm. Pas meje kanë ardhur edhe dy breza të tjerësh shkencëtarësh dhe për të gjithë ne ai qe po kaq i përzemërt dhe kaq i duruar sa ishte gati që në çdo kohë që ti kërkohej një ndihmë nga bashkëpunëtorët e rinj shkencorë, nuk kursehej kurrë.

Cilat kanë qenë drejtimet tuaja specifike për studim individual dhe paraqitje shkencore?

Atëherë kishim plane përgjithësisht të përbashkëta në sektor. P.sh do të bënim studime për krahinën e Filatit (Çamëri) që nuk kishte të dhëna fare, ose Çermenikën. Atëherë nisnim një varg ekspeditash çdo verë. Shkonim në atë krahinë dhe mblidhnim materialin dhe kryesisht për kulturën popullore.

Ju çfarë zonash keni gjurmuar vetë?

 Mund të më pyesësh se, cilët nuk ke gjurmuar më mirë. (Qesh). Gjithë Shqipërinë, pëllëmbë për pëllëmbë.

Disa mbresa të veçanta nga këto gjurmime të specifikuara?

Nga ekspeditat më të para ka qenë në Çermenikë. Një zonë shumë e vështirë për mua. Unë isha një vajzë që vija nga Korça, nga fshatrat e saj. Më bënë përshtypje shumë gjëra dhe kjo qe në të mirë të punës sime. Më bënin shumë gjëra përshtypje, mjedisi, kushtet, ndërtesat, gjuha, traditat, zakonet, marrëdhëniet. Ishin të prapambetur në raport me fshatrat e Korçës. Fill pas ekspeditave filloja dhe shkruaja. Veçoj edhe ekspeditën në Labëri bashkë me shokë të tjerë që ishim në fillim në sektor si Rrok Zoizi, i cili ishte një bashkëpunëtor i mirë i imi, të cilin e kam gjetur aty kur unë fillova. Kemi bërë një punë të madhe në një pjesë të madhe të Veriut, por edhe rrethin e Tiranës, Matit, Mirditës, Shoshit, Lezhës.

Ku janë përmbledhur të gjitha këto kërkimet tuaja?

Këto informacione përmblidheshin në një raport të hollësishëm dhe dorëzoheshin në arkivat e Institutit (Më vonë Akademisë). Ishte një punë me shumë përgjegjësi, me shumë kujdes, me shumë profesionalizëm.

Gjithë këto studime nuk kanë pasur një libër apo libra të veçantë?

Në fillim ne i mblidhnim materialet. Pas disa vitesh kaluam në një fazë tjetër, ku filluam të nxjerrim revistat tona të Institutit. Më përpara qe Buletini i Institutit të Shkencave. Pastaj erdhi seria e studimit historik. Kaluam tek revistat e folklorit, ku botonim studimet folklorike dhe për etnografikën shqiptare. Këto qenë faza në të cilat kaluan të gjithë punonjësit e rinj shkencor. Për ne këto faza ishin fusha e betejës për tu informuar. Një gjë ishte e qartë, se, ato që gjeje nëpër terrene nuk i gjeje nëpër libra. Kur ktheheshe me shënime nga terreni do të kërkoje nëpër libra që ti verifikoje, të mundoheshe ti krahasoje me fusha të tjera, apo informacione të mëparshme. Pastaj erdhën koha të tjera ku dhamë provime për grada shkencore. Në këtë rrugë edhe unë eca me shumë punë ku pas shumë vitesh dhashë provimet e para si Kandidate e Shkencave dhe pastaj Doktore e Shkencave. Këtë titull e mora në vitin 1982. Ishte një ditë e gëzuar, pas shumë vitesh pune.

Sistemi komunist a ka qenë i interesuar për studimet etnografike?

Shumë. Jo vetë regjimi, por të gjithë ato njerëz, të cilët ishin në krye të këtij institucioni (dhe ndër këto i pari është Aleks Buda), ishin njerëz me shumë vlera, shumë të përgatitur, shumë studiues. Diktatura kishte anët e veta negative, por në këtë drejtim punohej sistematikisht, me disiplinë, në mënyrë shkencore. Çdo gjë kalonte nga prekja në terren dhe vlerësimi në auditore. Në atë kohë zotëronte një zell i madh për punën dhe mbas viteve 60-70 filloi një zgjerim më i madh i kuadrit në fushën e shkencës. Por dua të them se në këto vite pati dhe një lloj luhatje, pasi erdhën dhe njerëz që e turbulluan gjendjen sepse e ndjenin veten të paaftë në krahasim me ne që kishin disa vite që punonim. Koha i seleksionoi dhe kërkesa erdhi duke u rritur. U vunë detyra konkrete dhe kërkesa për studiuesit. Duhej të dije gjuhë të huaja të lexoje shumë, vazhdimisht në biblioteka, të ishe sistematik në mbledhje materiali. Nuk punohet në shkencë po nuk pate të gjitha këto aparate ose pajisje. Çdo punonjës do të kishte mbi tavolinë skedarët e tij. Me të vërtetë punonim me një pasion.

Për figurën e Skënderbeut janë bërë disa simpoziume. i vlerësonte udhëheqja e kohës?

Të jem realiste them se, udhëheqja vinte në këto aktivitete. Kur u bë 500 -vjetori i Skëndërbeut pati shumë nga udhëheqja e kohës. Simpoziumi u vlerësua. Në këto studime të jemi realist udhëheqësit nuk ndërhynin. E respektonin punën e punonjësve shkencorë. Ne kishim edhe organizatë të fuqishme bazë të partisë. Kishim edhe anëtarë partie që e kuptonin mirë detyrën dhe shkencën, të formuar mirë që mundoheshin të na udhëhiqnin drejtë. Politika e kohës nuk ndërhynte shumë në punën shkencore.

Si përcillej puna e Akademisë jashtë atdheut?

Kishte mënyra të ndryshme. Punohej shumë në këtë drejtim. Pa punë nuk do të krijoheshin ekspozitat që ne i çuan kudo nëpër Evropë, apo botë. Ishin ekspozita me punë ilustrative. Pra kjo Shqipëri e vogël kishte një kulturë shumë të pasur. Ne me këto aktivitet, ekspozita, simpoziume, sesione shkencore arritëm të zgjeronim njohuritë tona, të përcillnim kulturën tonë, folklorin tonë dhe të krahasoheshim me vendet e tjera. P.sh, ne bëmë një album për kostumet popullore. Ky album u ideua duke pasur parasysh se çfarë kanë të përbashkët kostumet bullgare, rumune dhe të veçantat me tonat. Pamë se ne kishim shumë ose vetëm të veçanta. Ky album ishte një paraqitje dinjitoze e etnografisë sonë që u vlerësua jashtë. Bashkëpunimi me studiuesit bullgarë dhe rumunë ishte interesant. Ky shkëmbim u ndërpre më vonë dhe në këtë kohë ra kërkimi i etnografisë.

Mbas përmbysjes së regjimit komunist shikohet dhe flitet se ka një zbehje ndaj kërkimeve etnografike?

Është e vërtetë. Me keqardhje po e shoh çdo ditë. Hapja me botën ishte diçka e domosdoshme që e kërkonte koha. Por kur kjo hapje ishte e menjëhershme kur populli ynë dinte shumë pak për botën e jashtme. Menjëherë u fol se, nuk ka si kultura perëndimore duke mohuar atdheun. Shumë njerëz filluan të thonë me zë të lartë se ne nuk kemi asgjë në Shqipëri. Flitej se këto që dimë ne nuk vlejnë duke kaluar në një përbuzje ndaj kulturës vendase. Ne lamë këngët vallet dhe filluam marrim të botës. Kjo vazhdoi për shumë kohë. Vlerat tona etnologjike po mbuloheshin nga terri, harresa.

Po sot a shikoni se ka një kthesë?

Shikoj se tani ka një kthesë të vogël. Po krijohen grupe studimore etnologjike e po fillojnë kërkimet. Kjo gjë duhej të vinte pse jo me atë kërkesë e përgjegjësi që ka qenë.

Ke ndonjë peng në të gjithë këto viti studimi?

Sigurisht që kam. Ku ka njeri që nuk ka pengje. Po ka më ndryshe shkencëtari. P.sh kur ke filluar një punë, pra në kërkim të diçkaje dhe nuk ecën dot dhe ke ngelur në një ngërç atëherë të ngelet në merak që nuk mund ta realizosh dot. Pengje kam sepse kam nisur shumë gjëra, studime për etnografinë dhe nuk i kam përfunduar dot.

Ku kanë konsistuar studimet tuaja?

Unë kam punuar shumë kohë për veshjet popullore. Ju kam hyrë atyre me themel. Në të gjithë krahinat e vendit. Të bësh krahasime me kohët e reja, nuk mund të bëhen. Ashtu si më lart sot me këto studime di të dalloj se me kë afrohen në raport me vendet ballkanike. Sot këto studime nuk vazhdojnë dhe unë jo të gjitha i kam hedhur në letra. Të gjitha këto janë çështje meraku që e hanë kërkuesin nga brenda. Tani në këtë kohë kur njerëzit duan modën më të fundit, sa përqind e popullsisë e pranon dhe i pëlqen veshjet më të fundit të vajzave të reja? Vetë se pranoj dot veshjen e disa prej të rejave shqiptare. Janë tejkaluar në kohë. Motivi ku sot u gdhiva me çitjane dhe nesër jam me kurrizin të zbuluar, nuk ka bazë. Por ja tek ne u bë. Po them se do të jetë një gjë kalimtare. Ky është një dëshpërim për studiuesit. Jo vetëm për veshjet, por edhe për ndryshimin e veshjeve të banesave të tyre.

Mos vallë kjo qëndron dhe në huazimet në gjuhë?

Sigurisht. Kur kam ardhur në punë në Institut dija 5 gjuhë dhe 2 gjuhë i kam mësuar në punë e sipër bëhen 7 gjuhë. Por kur nuk huazoj nga gjuhët e tjera, se ne kemi gjuhën tonë të bukur. Dëgjoj që thonë disa fjalën OK, kur nuk e dinë se çfarë do të thotë fjala OK. Kjo është shenjë injorance. Prandaj duhet të mësojnë anglishten, por me shkollë. Ndoshta këto janë edhe pakënaqësitë e moshës ku jam unë tani. Unë e kuptoj si një teprim nga ana e një brezi apo edhe 2-3 brezave, sepse u ka munguar për një kohë të gjatë liria për të bërë atë që deshën. Dhe kur e fitojnë këtë liri i kalojnë caqet.

*Studimet
Thellimi në veshjet e shqiptarëve*
Në shumë studime, kush kanë qenë shkëndijat? Akademikja dhe studiuesja Andromaqi Gjergji thotë: Librat e udhëtarëve të huaj që kanë ardhur nëpër Shqipëri nëpër shekujt e kaluar 16-17. Është një punë voluminoze që nuk përshkruhet. Unë kam arritur të bëj në fillim një kumtesë për veshjet e shqiptarëve në kohën e Skëndërbeut dhe të gjitha ato ilustrime që ishin nëpër arkiva për Skënderbeun. Punë dhe studim pa mbarim. Libra, arkiva, dorëshkrime, përkthime, ekspedita, ballafaqime, hulumtime. Së undi arrita të bëj një kumtesë ku munda të gjeja edhe ilustrime të kohës. Për veç kësaj kumtese, ke tjetër studim, kumtesë që ke punuar me të njëjtin intensitet? Po! Edhe një rast tjetër kur u bë simpoziumi mbi prejardhjen e ilirëve. (Kuvendi i ilirëve). Atëherë iu sula të gjithë literaturës sepse vendin e kisha kontrolluar, e kisha shkelur. Kontrollova literaturën shkencore të asaj kohe se, a kishte ndonjë gjë të ngjashme me ta, çarë na lidhte. Pra duhej zbërthyer të gjeje se çfarë na lidhte me të kaluarën tonë të hershme. Unë kam një kapitull të librit etnografik me titull se: Çfarë kemi trashëguar nga ilirët. Kjo është një aventurë e tërë e jetës. Ishte një punë voluminoze. Aty përcillej ngjasimi në veshje.


*Reforma
Nuk qe e nevojshme të prisheshin institutet e Akademisë*
Reforma në akademinë e shkencave, ka qenë në interes të shkencës pasi ka shumë zëra që thonë se, nuk ka qenë e tillë? Kësaj pyetje akademikja dhe studiuesja Andromaqi Gjergji i përgjigjet: Unë them se u përzien shumë gjëra. U mendua të servireshin modele të huaja. P.sh të zbatoheshin modelet e universiteteve amerikane. Nuk është e mundur që ajo që bëhet në Amerikë të bëhet edhe këtu tek ne. Ata kanë tjetër kulturë, trashëgimi, tjetër eksperiencë, apo standarde. Ne nuk mund ti arrijmë këto standarde menjëherë. Kjo mënyrë strukture për shkencën shqiptare nuk është bërë në kohën e duhur. Pse duhej që këtyre institucioneve studimore, akademike tek ne të keqpërdoreshin?! Tani me strukturën e re bëhet shkencë po bëhet pranë katedrave me tema që duhet të përshtaten këtyre shkollave. Nuk qe e nevojshme të prisheshin institutet e akademisë. Akademia kishte 7-8 institute studimore. Instituti i Historisë ka nxjerrë historiane shumë të mira. Në atë kohë provimet nuk merreshin me hile, por me shumë mundime. Provimi i gjuhëve të huaja ishte më i vështiri. Komisionet që jepnin provimin e gjuhës të huaj qenë tmerrësisht të rreptë. Kam dhënë provim për gjuhën e huaj, kur doja të bëhesha kandidate e shkencave. Qenë në sallë 7-8 vetë dhe midis tyre ishte edhe një mjek që unë e njihja sepse më kishte kuruar. Ishte shumë kurioze të shihja se si zhvilloheshin këto provime, sepse unë vija nga Korça dhe atje unë kisha mbaruar liceun. Liceu i Korçës, ku mësohej frëngjisht. Unë nuk e kisha problem që të jepja një provim të frëngjishtes. Fillova të përgjigjem dhe pa mbaruar mirë unë, mjeku që më kish kuruar ngrihet dhe thotë se nuk do ta mbroj gjuhën sot. Sigurisht se pa nivelin tim të përgjigjes. Kishte kërkesa, rreptësi për të marrë provimin e gjuhës së huaj atëherë, tani është bërë fare, vetëm me një mik dhe çdo gjë mbaron. Kam dalë shumë herë jashtë shtetit por me punën tonë si me kongrese, pjesëmarrje, ekspozita ku unë i kam shoqëruar si në Francë, Itali Suedi etj. Këto ishin ekspozita të artit popullor. E kam ndjerë veten kudo shumë të lirë. Kjo nga kultura që kisha marrë në shkollë, nga gjuhët e huaja. Është një shenjë emancipimi të vërtetë i njeriut që ka një kulturë të gjerë si Aleks Buda. Aleksi kishte një horizont të pamatë. Kudo që të vinte ai dilte në krye. Ai ishte shumë i shkolluar për çfarë do lloj teme që ta pyesje. Kur shkoje jashtë të pyesin për vendin tënd, por mund të pyesin edhe për minierat etj..


*Emancipimi
Pse gratë sot janë më pak të vlerësuara se dje*
Sot femra shqiptare a ndjehet e vlerësuar? Akademikja dhe studiuesja Andromaqi Gjergji rreth kësaj pyetje përgjigjet: Jo. Patëm një rënie të çuditshme. Unë për shembull e kam vajtuar shumë. Ne arritëm një shkallë të emancipimit të grave jo vetëm në qytet, por edhe më gjerësisht. Gruaja punonte gjithë vitin dhe në fund të vitit ajo shkonte në llogari dhe të gjithë të ardhurat e saj i merrte vetë gruaja, jo kryetari i familjes. Atëherë kishte gra më të pjekura edhe në fshat. Tani erdhi një kohë, ku gratë janë hequr nga puna. Por a e dini se kush është çudia më e madhe në sistemin që jetojmë. Në shumë biznese kërkojnë në punë vajza nën 20 vjeç. Dhe kjo kërkesë bëhej apo bëhet hapur. Është një ofendim i madh ndaj femrës. Kjo është një tronditje e madhe për shoqërinë. Por shoh se, po kalon dhe kjo situatë... Kjo është një tronditje të madhe. Shkolla më vonë bëri punën e vet.

*Vlerësimi
Qytetare nderi në Korçë*
Këtë vit akademikja dhe studiuesja Andromaqi Gjergji u nderua me titullin Qytetare nderi në Korçë. Ja çfarë thotë ajo për këtë rast: Unë e ndjej veten të detyruar ndaj Korçës. Unë pasuri nuk kam sepse ne me rrogë kemi jetuar. Edhe të drejtë autori nuk kishim, por me mundësitë që kam doja që të hap një librari të vogël. Pra e kam një peng që të hap një librari në Korçë dhe nuk e di se si do ta bëj. Mirëpo ato që e dinë punën me librin më thonë se sot nuk lexon njeri më. Edhe gazetat shiten me zor. Dhe unë nuk e di se si ta zgjidh këtë. Ta vazhdoj nismën?!

----------

